# injured nail (removal)



## gsweenie (Oct 17, 2009)

Okay, I am having to make a terrible decision ... Button hooked his back longest nail in the hair behind his ear and got it stuck. He whimpered and I immediately got it loose (the only knot in his ear - go figure) but apparently it pulled something with his nail and now he won't walk on it.
It was red and swollen in the ?nail bed? area so we went to the vet (another long story) but they determined that he has yeast around his nails and he is being treated for that with antibiotics and soaking his feet each night - yes he kinda likes this part!
It has been a month and while most of the redness and swelling are gone he still will not walk on it.
DELIMMA: Do we have the 2 nails removed (like declawing a cat) or try something else? Here is the other part of the dilemma - we leave in 2 weeks to board a flight and move them to Costa Rica - so whatever - needs to be done now.


----------



## HavaneseFloof (Jan 1, 2019)

Aaaww! Poor thing!
I have no advice for you, but wish you good luck <3


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh boy, I can't help you. I assume you have asked for advice from your vet.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh that is a hard decision to make under pressure. I hope he feels better soon either way. 

Have you been able to get a second opinion? Only because it would be awful to have them removed and then find out there’s something more going on and not have time to address it before you leave.


----------



## gsweenie (Oct 17, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Oh that is a hard decision to make under pressure. I hope he feels better soon either way.
> 
> Have you been able to get a second opinion? Only because it would be awful to have them removed and then find out there's something more going on and not have time to address it before you leave.


I feel certain that the yeast is the majority of his problem with his feet and nails and the licking that goes along with it.
Apparently yeast is a common skin thing with Havs or at least Button. I hope his skin will be better when we move to CR. 
I just think the nail is injured ... do you know if they heal themselves with antibiotics? 
Have you ever heard of having a nail removed on a dog? Just curious.

I guess the urgency is that we are moving and I want to know he will be good before we leave ... oh the stress for me.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have had two dogs who lost toenails by getting them caught in something. They bled a lot at first, but it didn't last long. They did grow back, but it's been so long ago that I don't remember how long. 

I wouldn't think there would be a need to do anything drastic.

They remember the nail that was damaged a lot longer than it actually bothers them. Posh was one that lost one. He acted like he was lame in that foot for a long time, until it came time to play, or chase a ball. He eventually got over it, but still looks, and asks us to be careful when we're cutting that nail.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Tom King said:


> We have had two dogs who lost toenails by getting them caught in something. They bled a lot at first, but it didn't last long. They did grow back, but it's been so long ago that I don't remember how long.
> 
> I wouldn't think there would be a need to do anything drastic.
> 
> They remember the nail that was damaged a lot longer than it actually bothers them. Posh was one that lost one. He acted like he was lame in that foot for a long time, until it came time to play, or chase a ball. He eventually got over it, but still looks, and asks us to be careful when we're cutting that nail.


Oh that is so funny, it reminds me of a little kid who suddenly "remembers" they have an ouchie!


----------

